# Spanische Internet-Betrüger ergaunern mit Dialern 35 Million



## dvill (23 Juni 2004)

Siehe http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/48522

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sherlock70 (23 Juni 2004)

*Hurra!!*

Weiter so!

Wollt ich auch gerade posten... 

Welche Dialer waren das wohl? 

Gruß,

Sherlock

PS: Gratulation zum 1111sten Posting


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2004)

würde mich echt interessieren welche firma das war!? weiß jemand genaueres!?


----------



## TSCoreNinja (23 Juni 2004)

Mehr Infos unter:
http://www.plus.es/codigo/noticias/ficha_noticia.asp?id=396769


			
				Babelfish Uebersetzung nach English schrieb:
			
		

> Internet: The Civil Guard stops 5 people to defraud 35 million euros
> The Civil Guard has stopped in Madrid to five accused people to have defrauded more than 35 million euros to about 45,000 users, through programs of marked or ' dialers' that redirigían the connections of Internet to numbers of additional tarificación.
> 
> CNN+. The denominated ' Sablé Operation, carried out in Madrid and Pontevedra, was centered in the people in charge of a company located in Vigo, but with social seat in Villaviciosa de Odón (Madrid), it began with the denunciation of an internaut who received a telephone invoice of 1,300 euros by calls to 906.
> ...



http://www.noticiasdot.com/publicaciones/2004/0604/2406/noticias240604-3.htm


			
				Babelfish Uebersetzung nach English schrieb:
			
		

> Guilty?
> 
> The Civil Guard has carried out in the last hours an operative one known like Operation Saber in which affirms to have discovered a fraud  superior to the 35 million euros through Internet.
> 
> ...


----------



## galdikas (23 Juni 2004)

*Re: Spanische Internet-Betrüger ergaunern mit Dialern 35 Mil*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Siehe http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/48522
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Das betroffene Unternehmen ist die

*GANAINTERNET SL* ( http://www.ganacentral.com/home.html )
Calle CARPINTEROS 8 -
POLIGONO INDUSTRIAL PINARES LLA 
(VILLAVICIOSA DE ODON)
28670 MADRID

Die Server standen in Vigo (Pontevdra) 






( Quelle: Pressemitteilung der Guardia Civil )

Siehe dazu auch den heutigen Artikel in der Online-Ausgabe von La Voz de Galizia

*La Guardia Civil descubre un fraude de cerca de 35 millones de euros en la Red*

MADRID.- La Guardia Civil ha descubierto un fraude a través de Internet de entre 30 y 35 millones de euros en una operación en las que han sido detenidas cinco personas en Madrid, en una operación desarrollada en la capital y en Pontevedra. Las estafas, a más de 45.000 usuarios, se realizaron a través de números telefónicos de tarificación especial.

 En una rueda de prensa conjunta entre la Guardia Civil y la OCU en la sede de esta asociación, los arrestados -cuya empresa tenía sede social en Villaviciosa de Odón (Madrid)- realizaban el fraude mediante el desvío automático a líneas 906, 907 y 806 sin consentimiento de los usuarios, que llegaron a recibir facturas por un importe superior a 3.000 euros. 

Fuentes del instituto armado informaron de que la operación, denominada 'Sable', se inició al detectar indicios de fraude en sitios 'web' alojados en servidores en Vigo (Pontevedra), y más tarde las investigaciones condujeron a sus responsables, detenidos en Madrid. La primera denuncia relacionada con este caso se realizó en enero de 2003 en el cuartel de la Guardia Civil de un municipio de Pontevedra. 

Los detenidos son A.J.S.L., de 36 años de edad, y S.R.S., de 30, administradores de de la empresa y que forman matrimonio. Además, se ha detenido a R.A.B, de 32 años, J.A.M.B., de 39, y J.M.G.C., de 31, los tres encargados de gestionar los servicios. "

gal.


----------



## News (23 Juni 2004)

No entiendo español


----------



## TSCoreNinja (23 Juni 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> No entiendo español


Probiers mal mit http://babelfish.altavista.digital.com/

URL eingeben, Spanish-> English (od Franzoesisch) auswaehlen, und Du bist schlauer...


----------



## News (23 Juni 2004)

Danke, ich hab inzwischen schon die Google-Übersetzung genommen, ist auch ganz OK.
Man sollte nur nicht nach Spanisch -> Englisch auch noch Englisch -> Deutsch probieren.
Das Ergebnis ist dann so seltsam, dass es nur noch als Partygag taugt  

Schade übrigens, dass die Heise-Meldung so karg geraten ist.
*dpa schrieb in der Ursprungsmeldung zusätzlich:*
"Die Web-Surfer hatten sich darauf eingelassen, eine besondere Software herunterzuladen, um damit in gesperrte Zonen des Internets zu gelangen. Damit wurden jedoch die illegalen Dialer auf den Rechnern der Geschädigten installiert. Von da an wählte der Dialer jedes Mal, wenn sich der Nutzer über ein Modem ins Internet einloggen wollte, eine besonders teure gebührenpflichtige Nummer."


----------



## sascha (23 Juni 2004)

Unsere Zusammenfassung zum spanischen Fall und Neues zu *Interfun*:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6161


----------



## galdikas (23 Juni 2004)

*Re: Spanische Internet-Betrüger ergaunern mit Dialern 35 Mil*



			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Das betroffene Unternehmen ist die
> 
> *GANAINTERNET SL* ( http://www.ganacentral.com/home.html )
> Calle CARPINTEROS 8 -
> ...



Unter ihrer Domain http://www.geotransito.com/ 




hatten die festgenommenen Gana-Inhaber Axel J. S. L. und seine Frau Silvia R. S. persönliche Daten weiterverkauft: 

Gracias a nuestro sistema de Geo-investigación conocemos cuanta gente pasa delante de cada fachada, de cada número y cada calle de las principales ciudades españoles, así como su perfil (edad, sexo, clase social...etc..). [ ~  _Dank unseres Geo-Erkundigungs-Systems wissen wir, wie viele Leute vor jeder Fassade, jeder Nummer und jeder Straße der größeren spanischen Städte vorbeigehen, ebenso wie ihr Profil (Alter, Geschlecht, soziale Schicht usw.)_ ]

gal.


----------



## sascha (23 Juni 2004)

Und das Ganze mit deutscher Niederlassung in Stuttgart: http://www.ganacentral.com/home_a.html


----------



## galdikas (23 Juni 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Und das Ganze mit deutscher Niederlassung in Stuttgart: http://www.ganacentral.com/home_a.html



Eine

*Gana Internet GmbH*
Lindenschulstraße 27
70372 Stuttgart-Untertürkheim

gibt es im Handelsregister nicht. An dieser Adresse befindet sich zudem die

Sängerhalle Untertürkheim ( http://www.z-online.de/hotels/Aparthotel/saengerhalle.htm )
 Lindenschulstraße 29
 70327 Stuttgart (Untertürkheim)

Die angebliche amerikanische Niederlassung ( http://www.ganacentral.com/eng/home.html )

*Gana Internet LLC*
866 N[orth] Du Pont H[igh]w[a]y (us 13)
Dover, DE[laware], USA

hätte nach diesen Angaben ihren Sitz im

*Delaware Agricultural Museum and Village*
http://www.agriculturalmuseum.org/

gal.


----------



## Reducal (23 Juni 2004)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> *Gana Internet LLC*
> 866 N[orth] Du Pont H[igh]w[a]y (us 13)
> Dover, DE[laware], USA


MEn ein heißes Pflaster. Dort (Nr. 435) sitzen auch Brain Solution Inc., Bob Hope und Atlantic Power Inc. 
Dover kommt doch nicht von Doofe - aber ich gehe davon aus, dass hier der deutsche Markt ziemlich veralbert wird.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (23 Juni 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> galdikas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nun ja, seltsamer Humor. Aber ein gewisser Lebenskuenster/Geschaeftsmann aus Bingen mit einstmaligen Ambitionen zum Haiclubbesitzer in Berlin hat ja da eine nette Firma, die dort Briefkaesten vermittelt. Siehe www.delawarecorporation.de , adressidentisch mit dem Central Delaware Economic Development Council, siehe http://www.cdedc.org/index2.html , die wiederum eine Vertretung in Berlin hatten... Und deren Dialerconnection hat auch einige Adressen in Gibraltar... Mehr dazu stand ja schon einmal im Thread zu 0900-90000606 
Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2004)

*Re: Spanische Internet-Betrüger ergaunern mit Dialern 35 Mil*



			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL... und die haben den selben Schreibtisch wie ich... haha...

*[Virenscanner: Fullquote gekürzt]*


----------



## galdikas (25 Juni 2004)

*Der verhaftete "Dialerkönig"*

Der festgenomme Chef 

[edit]
A.J.S.L., 36, geb. in Barcelona, ist ein in Miami ausgebildeter Telematik-Ingenieur, Marketing- und Verkaufsexperte und Dozent an zahlreichen spanischen Universitäten und Marketing-Instituten, sowie Generaldirektor unterschiedlichster spanischer, lateinamerikanischer und amerikanischer Internet-Unternehmen.

siehe: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=62993#62993

gal.

_Bitte Persönlichkeits- und Urheberrechte beachten. cu, Sascha_


----------

